# Muzzleloader Kills, 2019



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2019

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year be safe and lets smoke the woods up


----------



## Okie Hog

Range: 40 yards
 Attitude: Facing
 Rifle: TC New Englander .50 caliber
 Bullet: Patched round ball
 Patch: Drill cloth 
 Powder: 80 grains of Black MZ
 Cap: CCI #11

 Got into the blind at about 16:30. Napped a little. Looked up at 17:30; there was a sow and nine 15 pound pigs under the feeder. Was waiting for the sow to present a broadside shot when the boar came in. Boar tried to hassle the pigs from the corn. He turned facing me with his head up. At the shot the boar bang flopped and did not kick.  

Ball hit the hog in the snout and exited behind the right ear.

 Hog weighed 200-225 pounds.

https://i.imgur.com/471TxUT.jpg


----------



## FrChs28

Took advantage of an approaching cold front and headed out in the rain. Weather cleared, spotted what I thought was a doe at 100 yards. Waited for a better shot, came broadside at 75 yards. Took the shot, through the smoke watched it head southwest. Thought I missed and was about to go home when I went to the spot where it was standing when I shot. Found a small amount of hair, and had to look again. Found it 80 yards away in a depression. Walked by it 3 times without seeing it.
Problem was, there was no blood trail. I might have missed any small drops as I'm color blind and leaves were wet. Thank god I found the hair and looked again. Turned out to be a shed buck...


----------



## tvbrewster

Big bodied 10 pt I took here in CT.

TC Encore Pro Hunter 80 yards with Hornady 50 Cal SST slug.


----------



## FrChs28

That’s a beauty, congrats ?


----------



## frankwright

Not me, I have company this weekend but my Hunting partner Bob!
He killed this one this morning. I don't have all the details but know he used an Austin Halleck Muzzleloader.


----------



## mlandrum

Ole Preacher got a double Saturday morning?  The 270 grain did a jam up job but getting them out of the swamp was more than a challenge for this 71 year old vet?


----------



## mlandrum

mlandrum said:


> Ole Preacher got a double Saturday morning?  The 270 grain did a jam up job but getting them out of the swamp was more than a challenge for this 71 year old vet?


----------



## GeorgiaBob

mlandrum said:


> Ole Preacher got a double Saturday morning?  The 270 grain did a jam up job but getting them out of the swamp was more than a challenge for this 71 year old vet?



Don't you just hate it when you shoot 'em and they won't even run to where you parked the truck before collapsing!?

Good shooting!


----------



## the Lackster

First ever muzzleloader kill. Came in pushing does about an hour and a half before dark. Stopped to feed on white oak acorns at about 75 yards and gave me a beautiful broadside shot. 95 grain blackhorn charge put the 300 gr sst right where it needed to go with a double lung pass through. He didnt take a step. I couldn't be more happy right now!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Beautiful buck man! Congratulations!


----------



## the Lackster

mlandrum said:


> View attachment 986698


Congratulations man. Thats awesome. And kudos on hauling them out!


----------



## shdw633

No pics but did get me a doe this weekend using my Omega 45 inline.   BH209 and Hornady SST's busted up both shoulders at 70 yards.  It's an awesome combination in that ML.


----------



## ryanh487

Killed this one about 8:30 this morning in Polk. Came in to the rattling horns looking for a fight.  FAT sucker for a 2.5 year old deer,  when I field dressed him I was pulling fistfuls of fat out from around his organs, and he had a good 3/4" layer on his stomach. First ML buck and only second ML deer. **I wore my orange for the hunt but took it off at camp for the picture**


----------



## the Lackster

Congratulations man thats awesome!!!


----------



## WNewman

Had an incredible weekend!  

Sat morning at 7:15 am, this buck comes out of one of the drags.  Put the muzzleloader up and the sights are fogged!  Wipe them off and at this point he's 80 yds or so away.  Took a few minutes to confirm he was legal (we are a QDM county, must have 4 points on one side) but then let fly.  Found him about 100 yds away. 
First Buck ever with any weapon, second ML harvest, but first that was recovered.   Turned out to be a nine pointer. 

CVA Wolf
Traditions XTP Hunter
Pyrodex Pellets
777 Primers



Next Morning, at another stand, 4 does walk out right at opening.  Had to wait for light to confirm they were not spikes, but then let fly and found her about 50 yds away.  




Was going out again this weekend, but a Tropical storm is stopping that.   We've had too many trees fall in the last year (including one that completely smashed one of my stands) to feel comfortable out there in 30 MPH winds.  But after going nearly two years without a harvest, I'm extremely happy!


----------



## the Lackster

WNewman said:


> Had an incredible weekend!
> 
> Sat morning at 7:15 am, this buck comes out of one of the drags.  Put the muzzleloader up and the sights are fogged!  Wipe them off and at this point he's 80 yds or so away.  Took a few minutes to confirm he was legal (we are a QDM county, must have 4 points on one side) but then let fly.  Found him about 100 yds away.
> First Buck ever with any weapon, second ML harvest, but first that was recovered.   Turned out to be a nine pointer.
> 
> CVA Wolf
> Traditions XTP Hunter
> Pyrodex Pellets
> 777 Primers
> 
> View attachment 987062
> 
> Next Morning, at another stand, 4 does walk out right at opening.  Had to wait for light to confirm they were not spikes, but then let fly and found her about 50 yds away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 987063
> 
> Was going out again this weekend, but a Tropical storm is stopping that.   We've had too many trees fall in the last year (including one that completely smashed one of my stands) to feel comfortable out there in 30 MPH winds.  But after going nearly two years without a harvest, I'm extremely happy!


That is outstanding!!! Congratulations man.


----------



## Wanderlust

Thursday morning WMA buck.Cooler weather paid off.


----------



## the Lackster

Wanderlust said:


> Thursday morning WMA buck.Cooler weather paid off.View attachment 987148


Awesome buck man. Public land just makes it even better. I spent a lot of time on public land trying to get a mountain buck last year. Hoping i can bring it all together this season. Congratulations!!


----------



## Darkhorse

I shot this doe at 9AM Thursday morning, I got home after dark pure T wore out. The deer was at 75 or so yards and I made a bad shot. The ball hit just below the spine mid ways on the deer. She ran into a virtual Warren of intercrossing trails, and only left a single drop of blood every 5 or 6 feet. Compounding the problem she ran in a large circle and I kept losing the trail forcing me to go back to last blood and start over. Early on I figured she was hit high but I had no idea how high or how long it would take until she filled up and started bleeding out.   I knew one thing though she kept going downhill. Into some of the steepest terrain on the property.
It took an honest 2 1/2 to 3 hours to finally find her but I still had to get her out. Dragging uphill was out of the question as I've got several joint related problem spots, a knee and hip replacement, the opposite knee is bone on bone just waiting on a replacement, and several other problems.
My ATV lost fire last season and I have'nt got it cranking yet. It would have made the job so much easier. I'm the only hunter allowed on this property so help was out of the question. Finally I used a deer cart to get her out. It was exhausting work. But work of a good kind too.
I had make a sight adjustment a year ago and the rifle seemed to be on at 50 yards. Just a little high and to the left. But I shot her at 75 yards and at that range the group was a lot more to the left and higher also so the problem was mine to make and to fix.
The rifle is a .54 I built about 20 years ago. I shoot a .530 patched round ball, 80 grains of 3fg. ( 75 grains now to obtain optimun elevation) and .018 patch material. I made that old horn back in 1976 when I first got into muzzleloading, the bag came from October Country.


----------



## Bobby Linton

Two little pigs should have stayed home! Ossabaw primitive weapons hunt 2019.


----------



## FrChs28

Darkhorse said:


> I shot this doe at 9AM Thursday morning, I got home after dark pure T wore out. The deer was at 75 or so yards and I made a bad shot. The ball hit just below the spine mid ways on the deer. She ran into a virtual Warren of intercrossing trails, and only left a single drop of blood every 5 or 6 feet. Compounding the problem she ran in a large circle and I kept losing the trail forcing me to go back to last blood and start over. Early on I figured she was hit high but I had no idea how high or how long it would take until she filled up and started bleeding out.   I knew one thing though she kept going downhill. Into some of the steepest terrain on the property.
> It took an honest 2 1/2 to 3 hours to finally find her but I still had to get her out. Dragging uphill was out of the question as I've got several joint related problem spots, a knee and hip replacement, the opposite knee is bone on bone just waiting on a replacement, and several other problems.
> My ATV lost fire last season and I have'nt got it cranking yet. It would have made the job so much easier. I'm the only hunter allowed on this property so help was out of the question. Finally I used a deer cart to get her out. It was exhausting work. But work of a good kind too.
> I had make a sight adjustment a year ago and the rifle seemed to be on at 50 yards. Just a little high and to the left. But I shot her at 75 yards and at that range the group was a lot more to the left and higher also so the problem was mine to make and to fix.
> The rifle is a .54 I built about 20 years ago. I shoot a .530 patched round ball, 80 grains of 3fg. ( 75 grains now to obtain optimun elevation) and .018 patch material. I made that old horn back in 1976 when I first got into muzzleloading, the bag came from October Country.


Beautiful rifle, gear, and great story. Thanks for sharing. I can appreciate the effort as I have had some tough recoveries also. Keep makin them memories !


----------



## BuckskinBP




----------



## antharper

November 4th public land buck


----------



## DylanSeverens

Sapelo Island primitive weapons hunt October 2019.


----------



## devolve

Forgot to post this here. Last month I shot the biggest buck of my life with my muzzleloader. CVA 50cal, so old I forget the model.


----------



## the Lackster

Got me a doe this afternoon on a public either sex hunt. So thankful for another deer for the freezer and the chance to take it with a muzzleloader on public land. Going back in the morning but probably going to try to hold out for a buck. Shot with a CVA wolf, 95 gr blackhorn 209, CCI shotshell primer, and a 300gr hornady sst. She didnt take a step.


----------



## FrChs28

the Lackster said:


> Got me a doe this afternoon on a public either sex hunt. So thankful for another deer for the freezer and the chance to take it with a muzzleloader on public land. Going back in the morning but probably going to try to hold out for a buck. Shot with a CVA wolf, 95 gr blackhorn 209, CCI shotshell primer, and a 300gr hornady sst. She didnt take a step. View attachment 995091


  That's good eatin ! Congrats, and Happy Holidays.
God bless....


----------



## the Lackster

FrChs28 said:


> That's good eatin ! Congrats, and Happy Holidays.
> God bless....


Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## 01Foreman400

Thompson Center Omega 50 cal.
84 gr. (By weight) Blackhorn 209
250 gr. Barnes T-EZ with a crushed rid sabot

First buck
10/12/19 140 yards

Second buck
10/17/19 35 yards


----------

